# 20 Gauge turkey gun



## Mattval (Apr 5, 2010)

I Picked up a rem 870 20 GA a few years ago and loved how lightweight it is. I started turkey hunting with it and love it. Are there any other adults who hunt with a twenty?

Matthew


----------



## rutandstrut (Apr 5, 2010)

There are a lot of people on here that use a 20 Guage. It will probably be the next Turkey Gun I buy!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 5, 2010)

My turkey gun is a Rem 1187 20ga shooting Federal Heavyweight #7's. I have killed 3 birds with it this year. It's extremely lightweight and points extremely well.


----------



## mauser64 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yup! I thought I was going to be giving myself a bigger challenge by dropping back to a 20 this year in addition to getting a lighter gun. Turns out I just got a lighter gun. This thing kills em just as good as a 12 imo. Killed one this year at 37 paces and one at 32 paces. I'm using hw7's as well and they are deadly!


----------



## kpreston84 (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a 20 and a 12 I usually take the 20 if I know I'm going to be walking, or if I just need to take more than the usuall that day. I have it sighted in at forty, same as my 12 and it is awesome. OH Yeh, my twenty  is a youth model as well. First gun I ever owned. Rem 870. I think 20 inch barrel or so. It works great though.


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 5, 2010)

Single shot H&R Pardner 20 gauge is the only turkey gun I own now.  It's is absolutely deadly.  You can see it in my avatar.


----------



## returntoarchery (Apr 5, 2010)

Ithaca Model 37 20 ga 3" with Fed HW #7.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Apr 5, 2010)

I carry my sons 20 when I go along with someone that is going to be the main shooter.It has a kicks .560 in it,and shoots best with 3" win HV #5's..The cheaper truglo gobble stopper extreme choke does just about as good as the 2x more expensive Kicks.

Good luck Matt!


----------



## short stop (Apr 5, 2010)

20   ga   have  always   my personal pref guns  for  nearly  3 decades ...  I  was a  20 g a shooter before it was just  a  ''cool ''  thing .. 


     My   dedicated  turkey guns  are  proven 0- 60  yrd guns .

  typical 40 yrd  pattern from 1 of my guns----    avg  260-270  + counts on  on a 10 ''  card .


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Apr 5, 2010)

I carry a 20 gauge too - Remington 870 Express Mag. with a Primos .570 Tightwad Choke.

I just need to find some turkeys in a cool spot........ IT IS TOO HOT!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 5, 2010)

I got a 20ga M2 this year..Have killed one with it so far..I dont ever see me carring a 12 ever again..I cant even tell I'm carring a gun


----------



## J Gilbert (Apr 5, 2010)

I hunt with a 20 as well, an 870 youth model.  It patterns right there with my 12ga with less weight and a lot less kick


----------



## Mattval (Apr 6, 2010)

Sweet! I'm not the only one!


----------



## warronl (Apr 7, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> Single shot H&R Pardner 20 gauge is the only turkey gun I own now.  It's is absolutely deadly.  You can see it in my avatar.



Does your gun have a full choke, or is it modified?


----------



## G Duck (Apr 7, 2010)

I use my 870 12 ga. for my main gun. I won a nwtf 20 ga turkey gun at a banquet a few years ago. I put a good tube in it and killed a bird past 40 with it. I was very impressed. I put it back in the safe to wait on my son. 
I would love to get one for myself now.


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 8, 2010)

warronl said:


> Does your gun have a full choke, or is it modified?



I had it machined to accept a choke.  It's sporting a XX Full....and it's a BEAST.

Just completed my limit yesterday.


----------



## Mark K (Apr 10, 2010)

My son has taken two this year with his Rem 870 Youth model with a Kicks Gobbling Thunder choke. Distance hasn't been tested on a turkey yet. So far it's been great at 8 and 21 yards!!


----------



## DonArkie (Apr 11, 2010)

my wife Sally's Charles Daly 20 pump. Forcing Cone work, Indian Creek .552 tube, w/ 3" # 7's Nitro's










my Stoeger 20 ga. O & U, Forcing Cones work over, Extended Porting, polished barrels & chambers, Angle Ports .560 tubes w/ "3 # 6's Winchester Supremes


----------



## turkeybuster (Apr 11, 2010)

I bought my son a mossberg 500 youth gun a few years ago, he took his first turklebird the next year with it at 35 yards with no problem just make sure you got a good tight choke. I`m going to get a 12 next year, I`ll probably hunt with the 20 & let him have the 12, he can carry all that extra weight being the young man he is


----------



## dgilles (Apr 12, 2010)

1187 remington with a 560 kicks choke,love it


----------



## tknight (Apr 13, 2010)

Nova in 20ga, less weight, kick and gets the job done!


----------



## OcmulgeeOgre (Apr 13, 2010)

I have a Browning BPS with Rhino Choke. I finished my season in two days last week with it.  The shots were at 35-40 yards on each.


----------



## Thundersmoke 50 (Apr 13, 2010)

*1187 20 ga*

Due to a neck injury I started hunting with a 20ga  and it is just a good as any 12 ga at 45 yds or less.  The best patterns at 40 yrds are with an Indian Creek choke and Wingmaster #6.


----------



## Dupree (Apr 13, 2010)

my charles daly youth with a remington super full and federal heavy weight #7's patterns better than most guys 12's shooting lead.


----------



## hollywood20 (Apr 13, 2010)

I use a 12ga rem 870 for turckey and rabbit


----------



## 4brdgob (Apr 13, 2010)

well im not bashing the 20 gauge ,but i had to go back to a 12, i dont know what happen to my pattern but something happen,ive been huntin with the 20 for about 10 years and this year its shootin bad, i tried 3 diff. shells and3 diff. chokes and no better,i guess ill have to send it to a gun smith and see if he can fix her.


----------

